# Modula MT's



## kano32 (Sep 14, 2006)

I built these for a friend to give to her husband. The cabinets are slightly smaller then the plans call for but I did not hear any difference. These speakers sound great and I was sorry to see them go.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice and clean work... :T


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice job! Hopefully my Modula MT's come out as nice. I'd be sorry to see them go as well


----------

